# Critter Van shopping!



## secuono (Dec 26, 2019)

DH found this van...
There's another, used, 70k miles, 8k less, white(*gag*) w/shelves installed. He thinks this new one is better, cus its new & no miles.

Gonna go see it.

I hope I can get it!!





Wish with me!
You know you wanna see me convert it into a sheep/horse/alpaca van!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## secuono (Dec 27, 2019)

Looked at the used van, too.
It has rear windows, which is nice for me to be able to see behind me. But need to buy & install grids. It comes with shelves, which I'll resell. Seem to cost around 800-1k for both new, probably won't get anywhere near that. It also comes with a divider from front seats to rear area. Those are 350-800 each. The rear space is about a foot smaller than the black one.


Going back tomorrow to test drive them.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 27, 2019)

secuono said:


> Looked at the used van, too.
> It has rear windows, which is nice for me to be able to see behind me. But need to buy & install grids. It comes with shelves, which I'll resell. Seem to cost around 800-1k for both new, probably won't get anywhere near that. It also comes with a divider from front seats to rear area. Those are 350-800 each. The rear space is about a foot smaller than the black one.
> View attachment 68373View attachment 68374View attachment 68375
> 
> Going back tomorrow to test drive them.


Where are they originally from?  Look for rust.  Look under the enti car...take cardboard and look...hard!  My hubby builds vehi from a frame...everything from a corvette to lifted trucks, classic trucks, etc.  we know how to buy used.  You have to look at the structure.  Look for rust in the rocker panels..where your foot steps in and out.  You are in Va so the snow isn’t as bad..but if they aren’t from there...you need to know.  Cars driven in winters in the north get tons of the rock salt on them that rust them fast!  If you can, buying cars from the south or out west is best...less to little rust.  Look at the tire tread...you can usually knock money off for tires...if they look unevenly worn...they’ll need replaced...ask how often they changed the oil..do they keep track?  What type of gas did they use..the cheapest?  I know these seem like a lot of goofy questions, but honestly, my hubby has made a lot, a lot of money buying and selling cars...and I’ve picked up a lot watching.  Good luck!!


----------



## secuono (Dec 27, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Where are they originally from?  Look for rust.  Look under the enti car...take cardboard and look...hard!  My hubby builds vehi from a frame...everything from a corvette to lifted trucks, classic trucks, etc.  we know how to buy used.  You have to look at the structure.  Look for rust in the rocker panels..where your foot steps in and out.  You are in Va so the snow isn’t as bad..but if they aren’t from there...you need to know.  Cars driven in winters in the north get tons of the rock salt on them that rust them fast!  If you can, buying cars from the south or out west is best...less to little rust.  Look at the tire tread...you can usually knock money off for tires...if they look unevenly worn...they’ll need replaced...ask how often they changed the oil..do they keep track?  What type of gas did they use..the cheapest?  I know these seem like a lot of goofy questions, but honestly, my hubby has made a lot, a lot of money buying and selling cars...and I’ve picked up a lot watching.  Good luck!!



Certified used from a large dealer.
Black is brand new. White is used 70k miles. Not sure where from.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 27, 2019)

secuono said:


> Certified used from a large dealer.
> Black is brand new. White is used 70k miles. Not sure where from.


Ok, remember, dealers want to sell, sell, sell...they probably won’t be as easy to ask/ answer questions...but..you’re the customer, so..my hubby would still ask...the used ones definitely come from different areas at times...and it won’t be as easy to get the info about upkeep about that out unless they got it and kept it from previous owner...but, it won’t hurt to ask.  And...from a dealer..you can have more wiggle room on the price...like those shelves...why can’t they just keep them and knock money off and save you the hassle?  Try not to show that you like a vehicle...lol..it’s GP hard..I know..I’m the one that jumps the gun every time!


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Used van, 3 owners. In july, had mechanical issues reported. 

So, new van it is, eh? Lol


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Washed, vacuumed, reinstalled passenger seat, removed seat covers and...

Misplaced my car's title...

So, not trading it in.
Will get new one from DMV and then go to carmax to sell it.


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Test ride


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Getting ready to be extremely poor....
Critter van to be, link here


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Guy handling our sale, family is from Poland, like me.
When DH bought his truck, guy handling that sale went to high school with me.
Too bad neither could give us discounts.


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh, and the people next to us, looking at jeeps, they painted our roof! I had lost their info.


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

🤔


The pen he handed us...
3wks on the job and doesn't have a full pen. Hmm


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

🥳 





The window blanks in the rear will eventually be removed and replaced with glass. I hate not seeing behind me with the rear view mirror!!
I was hoping the big sign would fit the rear, but the window blanks aren't magnetic material...ugh



It's easier to drive than DH's truck, which is great!


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Backside of my car hasn't been this clean in years.
Poor stang is for sale. Gonna miss it! But van has better mileage!



I can't get those stickers off. The left and center ones are very high quality, been many years without any fading nor chipping. Wish I knew the manufacturer!
Anyone need a car?


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

I was daydreaming, but apparently the guy knows us as well, from Lowes, when he worked there.


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Okay, general plan to follow!
Orange is a metal grid.
Red is solid plywood.
Yellow is plywood on sides. I have three options; straight up, slanted or frame the wheel hubs out to use that 10" space as much as possible. 
Blue is yet another sheet of plywood. 
Purple is excess liner with plywood attached that can drop down, inward, to let animals out.
Will use one large section of pond liner to glue and cover all 4 sides & floor plywood to fully waterproof it.
Then, I'll use the mats with holes on top of liner for traction & to prevent hooves from tearing liner.
There will be 2×4s to hold together and frame the plywood, so I'll be able to somehow add a divider from the wood. Probably won't bother with divider for now.



$140 shipped. Hopefully, this size will work. If not, upwards of $200 for liner alone.


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh gawd, I'm window shopping for my new van!!

Was talking to DH about greenhouse frames to tarp & use as a horse shelter. Since that little greenhouse I have, the frame is excellent. Hard to find it again at the sale price I had originally got it for 3~ years ago, though...

He thought I was talking about a van shelter...

So, I started looking for that. And might as well get two, side by side, to park my horse trailer in one & my van in the other!


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

Okay, more planning because of DH influence.   
Glue liner to vanbed & walls, toss down mats, call it a day!
Areas that would have a sheet of plywood no matter what- two side doors, backside of seats & rear doorway that drops down. 
Chains would be used to secure them.


Preliminary measurements say I need a 10×15 foot liner, so that 12x14 liner will work.
I have enough plywood at home for, hmm, the two side doors.


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 28, 2019)

Have you considered Rhino lining the back interior?








						Home
					

LINERS  Vehicle Protection     FOAM  Insulation & Injection     FLOORING  Seamless Systems     ROOFING




					www.rhinolinings.com


----------



## secuono (Dec 28, 2019)

thistlebloom said:


> Have you considered Rhino lining the back interior?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scrapes off, hard to wash smashed in poop. And not 100% water tight up to 28 inches.

It can't seal doors, back seats, cutouts in the frame, so on.


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 28, 2019)

I've had it in the bed of my truck for 15 years and it's still in excellent shape. My truck is a work truck and I haul tons of garden debris as well as hay in it. To be fair it's not the Rhino Liner brand, it's Line-X, which is not as thick a coating as Rhino. I'm real satisfied with it's performance.


----------



## secuono (Dec 29, 2019)

thistlebloom said:


> I've had it in the bed of my truck for 15 years and it's still in excellent shape. My truck is a work truck and I haul tons of garden debris as well as hay in it. To be fair it's not the Rhino Liner brand, it's Line-X, which is not as thick a coating as Rhino. I'm real satisfied with it's performance.



IDK what DH's truck is lined with, brand wise, but I've scratched it out in places by accident...And poop don't come out easy. Hassle. Glad I'll never need critters in there again!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 29, 2019)

secuono said:


> Used van, 3 owners. In july, had mechanical issues reported.
> 
> So, new van it is, eh? Lol


That sounds bad...like a dog with three owners...hate to say it...we went to see a tractor that was listed much that that...missing the seat, and so much more...needless to say, it wasn’t a sale...long drive for nothing.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 29, 2019)

In the same vein as Thistle's suggestion, what about an actual formed truck bed liner?  Would give you the protection in the front and on sides you desire but open on the end that counts.  






						Amazon.com: Penda 63011SRZX 6'6" Bed Liner for Ford F-150: Automotive
					

Buy Penda 63011SRZX 6'6" Bed Liner for Ford F-150: Bed Liners - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 29, 2019)

Just my personal preference, but I would use a professionally applied spray on liner (Rhino /Line-X) with a rubber stall mat over it on the floor. Easy to clean, quieter than plywood as well as not harboring urine.
Bees suggestion of a truck bed liner I think is also a good one, as well as being less spendy than the bed coating. And easy to clean as well. The pond liner glued to the bed and walls seems like the more difficult option. Whatever way you go you definitely want to keep urine from contacting metal. It's very corrosive, as I'm sure you already know.

Nice van, and I was surprised at the price. I didn't think you could buy any vehicle new for under 20k anymore.
 Have fun with it, it's pretty darn exciting!


----------



## secuono (Dec 29, 2019)

Here's a pic of an SUV liner, sides come up.
What I'm making is a horse version.


----------



## secuono (Dec 29, 2019)

Too small, but instant mini horse stalls! Lol


----------



## secuono (Dec 29, 2019)

thistlebloom said:


> Just my personal preference, but I would use a professionally applied spray on liner (Rhino /Line-X) with a rubber stall mat over it on the floor. Easy to clean, quieter than plywood as well as not harboring urine.
> Bees suggestion of a truck bed liner I think is also a good one, as well as being less spendy than the bed coating. And easy to clean as well. The pond liner glued to the bed and walls seems like the more difficult option. Whatever way you go you definitely want to keep urine from contacting metal. It's very corrosive, as I'm sure you already know.
> 
> Nice van, and I was surprised at the price. I didn't think you could buy any vehicle new for under 20k anymore.
> Have fun with it, it's pretty darn exciting!



Ended up 23k in all, I think.


----------



## secuono (Dec 31, 2019)

Picked up 30 mats!
6 or so will be for the van's floor. Rest for muddy areas around barn and gates.


----------



## secuono (Dec 31, 2019)

Some crazy over estimation fails...
Only need two whole mats and the 3rd cut into 3 long strips, 2 strips will be used.

Need a windless day to park the van in the backyard. Then unfold the liner fully on the grass, then pull it into the van.

Going to get a few more 2x4ft plywood and chains w/hooks. Will glue liner to all the plywood only, then hook the plywood to the van. Floor mats will keep the bottom of the liner in place.

The top divider for the area behind the seats is still being figured out. It'll be the most difficult thing to do....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 2019)

secuono said:


> Anyone need a car?


Not one that gets worse mileage than the van! Congrats on the new animal mover.


----------



## secuono (Jan 1, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Not one that gets worse mileage than the van! Congrats on the new animal mover.



Once you start filling up the van, the milage will start ticking down.


Anywho, if we can't get 1k for it, I'll just keep it to drive until its falling apart.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah but by the time it gets down to the MPG of the Mustang, you'll have a load of animals going somewhere! Couldn't get but one small animal in the back of the Mustang.


----------



## secuono (Jan 1, 2020)

Got the wood, liner & mats in place.
Hmm, seems like I over did the liner footage. Lots left for patches or other odd things.

Layed out, seems too big right away...




Tried to fold it up to spread out once inside.. 


Realized that it would be way too big & difficult to do it that way.



Time to measure several times & cut once!










I left enough on the sides to go up 33 inches, boards are 24in. 





Van-pool, anyone? Lol



Still working on the divider...


----------



## secuono (Jan 1, 2020)

Need room to get in n out with the Crittermobile. So, fenceline is moving inwards about 6ft.
Temporarily up on Uposts for winter.
It'll be three rows of horizontal board instead of the vertical slats that are along the front/road.
How it'll look until April...

Roughly what it'll look like once done.


----------



## secuono (Jan 1, 2020)

I need to go out & buy 2 more 2x4 plywood, rubber cement & a few magnets...


----------



## Bruce (Jan 1, 2020)

secuono said:


> Still working on the divider...


Could you just use the kind they make to keep dogs in the back or do you need to worry about hooves getting stuck in the mesh?


----------



## secuono (Jan 1, 2020)

Bruce said:


> Could you just use the kind they make to keep dogs in the back or do you need to worry about hooves getting stuck in the mesh?



DH is pissin' & moanin' about those dividers...
Lol
I'm more than fine with one, I just need it to keep their slobbering heads outta my area!

I'll probably order one & just tune out his complaints if nothing else might work soon. I wanna take my minis on an adventure already!!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 1, 2020)

If it is that easy could you just use a cheap piece of plastic lattice?


----------



## secuono (Jan 1, 2020)

Saturday, a divider will arrive...


----------



## secuono (Jan 2, 2020)

Some pictures of the HOLES in the sides of the van. Poop and pee will go in without this DIY liner. 






Air vent




And rear, drop down panel is being glued! One of 6 sections.


----------



## secuono (Jan 2, 2020)

Tossed wool boxes in to brace two sections while glue dries. Should be done gluing tomorrow midday. 
Then, I can dump in shavings & a mini and take pics!!


----------



## secuono (Jan 2, 2020)

It's killing me not posting on my pony profile about my Crittermobile!! Trying so hard to wait until I have a picture of it all setup & my mini in it!

First stop, to my trainer buddies place.
Then to a lady's farm that I met through trainer to hike with one of my mini girls & her mini donkey.
Then, probably meet strangers with minis & hike with them.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2020)

secuono said:


> Poop and pee will go in without this DIY liner.


Oh that would have been just lovely!!


----------



## secuono (Jan 3, 2020)

Last board getting glued.
Its raining, so can't leave doors open to air out. So, probably no pics until tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 3, 2020)

We can wait


----------



## secuono (Jan 4, 2020)

Almost...Got a bit impatient, added shavings...


----------



## secuono (Jan 4, 2020)

Raining again...Had to close the windows.

Divider came in!
Shorter in height than it looked on the listing...But, I don't really expect any critter trying to get through up there, so, meh.
Alpacas lay down, frozen, waiting for the monster to spit them back out, so they won't try to go through that.



And the clips are very tight, slightly too small, plastic...Broke one while carefully, but necessarily forcefully, popping the rod in...
It extends to the sides all the way, yippy! No snoots will be poking through there!
Will see if the company will ship me a replacement clip, if not, wire twisted on will suffice.




Tomorrow, magnets will arrive that I'll use to hold up the liner along the sides when hauling the mini horses. They're supposed to be 95# strength & have a ring on them, so, hoping they'll be strong enough & not interesting enough for critters to eat.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 4, 2020)

Animals on the move soon!


----------



## secuono (Jan 5, 2020)

You are nuts, I can't jump that high! Build me some stairs & we'll talk...






I have a mounting block that might work, but need to park in the backyard to teach them to use it.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 5, 2020)

You need a drop down ramp!


----------



## secuono (Jan 5, 2020)

Played musical vehicles tonight and tomorrow, I'll park in the yard & work on training the minis to use my 2-step mounting block to load up.

Have looked into ramps, but if they won't go on steps, they'll need a heavy, wide, rubber coated ramp & that'll be a massive hassle. So, they gotta learn!
Yes, there's aluminum ones, but if they slip or fall on it...Can you say minced meat?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 5, 2020)

Is suppose it is easier to get the animals to walk up the stairs into the van than down out of it.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 5, 2020)

Does you van have a receiver hitch? If so you could construct, or have fabricated and welded up, some sort of step platform for loading /unloading.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 5, 2020)

What about using a small open trailer with a wood floors a wire dropdown, should be easy to tow behind the van, espically a small one ?


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 5, 2020)

EZ-ACCESS Ramp Top Lip Extensions
					

The Top Lip Extension for EZ-Access ramps extends the top lip from 3




					www.discountramps.com


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)

No hitch.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 6, 2020)

So whatever you use to load will need to be something you can carry inside the van to also unload and reload. Will there be plenty of room for that with the animals?


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> So whatever you use to load will need to be something you can carry inside the van to also unload and reload. Will there be plenty of room for that with the animals?



Only to load ponies. They all can jump out.
Sheep will be carried or hoisted in. Alpacas, if they decide they want to learn, can step up & hop in or be awkwardly shoved in by their backsides. 

If the mounting block works, its light & only takes up a small corner.


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)

Kitty approved. 


Rover approved.


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)

She went off to say hello to her reflection. 

Tatiana wasn't sure what was happening...


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)

She got up on the block, but wasn't too keen on continuing, then lost interest.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 6, 2020)

secuono said:


> Kitty approved.
> View attachment 68556
> Rover approved.
> View attachment 68558
> View attachment 68557


That's  some pretty smart training  you got going  ...great job on the inside also.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2020)

Do you have a flat bed trailer that you can use for training purposes?  It might help them to learn to just go up the steps and not have to worry about entering a "dark cave" for starters.  Just thinking out loud - you'll probably get 'em in pretty quickly either way.


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Do you have a flat bed trailer that you can use for training purposes?  It might help them to learn to just go up the steps and not have to worry about entering a "dark cave" for starters.  Just thinking out loud - you'll probably get 'em in pretty quickly either way.



They hop into the dark horse trailer w/o issue. Which is clearly visible in the background.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 6, 2020)

That's great!  And, yes the trailer is clearly visible but it is light colored as opposed to your black van.   Sorry - was just offering an idea - but you got this!


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's great!  And, yes the trailer is clearly visible but it is light colored as opposed to your black van.   Sorry - was just offering an idea - but you got this!



It used to be a very dark blue on the inside. Painted it white, but not before they went in a few times.


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)

Got my other mini to practice with, but first mini wanted to prove she could do it.


----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## secuono (Jan 6, 2020)

She came out when she was sure that there were no more treats.
Not bad for a terrifying black cave of death that still stinks like glue.


----------



## thistlebloom (Jan 6, 2020)

Good girl!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2020)

Even the dog did it's best to help show the horses what to do.


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2020)

Back around January 12th, added anti slip rubber.


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2020)

Posted the van in a mini group, ended up getting a free ramp!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 24, 2020)




----------

